# Gunner celebrates his 6 mo. Birthday with a jr pass



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Congratulations!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Boy Gunner!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow.. great going Gunner.. I bet Dad is busting his buttons with pride.. Huge Congrats!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! That is a wonderful birthday!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

What a nice accomplishment for the little guy! Good job Gunner (and dad too)!

Ann
Dallas


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy 6 months birthday! Gunner, you're dad is supposed to get you a present, not visa versa! You are such a sweet boy to give your dad a ribbon this weekend. Congratulations!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hooo, way to go!! I never doubted it for a moment!!!!
Huge congratulations, that pup has such incredible promise. Proud of you guys.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

WhoooHooo! Congrats!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations, happy birthday Gunner.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats, little Gunny!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Way to go Gunner!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Gunner!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woohoo go Gunner!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you guys going to be doing the WC in April?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gunner*

Happy Birthday, Gunner!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the picture.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh that is an AWESOME picture! He is sooo cute, and very proud! The ribbon is bigger than he is.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

GREAT photo!!!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Do ya'll think that will be good enough for the photo page?? If so I will send it in. If not I will try to take another one.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Gunner is a beautiful pup. Congratulations to both of you on his first ribbon.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Are you guys going to be doing the WC in April?


It depends Jodie on where he is by then, and where it is. I know I am supposed to help with the Dallas GRC in the spring. If that is what you are talking about. He will be running Derby next Fall.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think the photo is awesome!!! Email it to me.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Radarsdad,

Re: the WC, our Dallas clubs' Hunt Test is on Sat and the WC/WCX the next day. Once the details are finalized, I'll post here. 

Gunner is a very handsome little guy!

Ann
Dallas


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

luvgld7 said:


> Radarsdad,
> 
> Re: the WC, our Dallas clubs' Hunt Test is on Sat and the WC/WCX the next day. Once the details are finalized, I'll post here.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Just give me the dates and location and what I need to bring.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> It depends Jodie on where he is by then, and where it is. I know I am supposed to help with the Dallas GRC in the spring. If that is what you are talking about. He will be running Derby next Fall.


yeah, that's what I was talking about. I'm assuming Houston is still doing theirs the weekend before then. I hate that the two clubs anywhere near me have back to back weekends. If we pass the first weekend, I don't really want to pay all the expense of going the second weekend, and if it turns out we're not ready the first weekend then we're not going to be ready one week later. Yet you've got to wait a whole year before you get another chance. It would be nice if one club would do do spring and one would do a fall one.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice work Gunner!
Very impressive.


----------

